
“i have no title for this” - inm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7N254MTA4Q
======
ttctciyf
There's an article at
[http://www.mackungfu.org/LouisRossmanntheguywhorepairsAppleh...](http://www.mackungfu.org/LouisRossmanntheguywhorepairsApplehardwareisunderattack)
as per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016253)

------
51Cards
Threads on other sites are guessing that he's been served with a large take
down request and or is being sued for his content. Over night all of his
videos have been archived into a torrent for safe keeping should they
disappear.

